# Im not as strong as i thought i was!



## EMTbasicGirl (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm a 5'4  230 lb female. It is extremely hard for me to lift a patient on a stretcher and this was only in basic class, not actually the real thing. I've started lifting 10 lb dumb bells. What else can I do to build my strength?


----------



## Drax (Apr 29, 2014)

EMTbasicGirl said:


> I'm a 5'4  230 lb female. It is extremely hard for me to lift a patient on a stretcher and this was only in basic class, not actually the real thing. I've started lifting 10 lb dumb bells. What else can I do to build my strength?



Cardio, Push-ups, Sit-ups
Repeat until you've lost about 70 pounds

Then worry about weights.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Apr 29, 2014)

There's a lot of threads on lifting and strength training programs.

I'm a 5'8" 135# make and rarely get into a situation that I can't make work. With that said don't be too big to ask for help. You only have one back and back injuries suck. I'm 24 years old and my days in EMS are numbered due to multiple cervical and thoracic injuries, none occurred on the job but the concept is the same. 

Lifting is more about technique than pure power. Proper lifting mechanics go a long way. 

I also two point the load-lift into the rig when at all possible or let my big macho partner or a FFer single it if they feel like risking their back. 

What are you doing with these 10 pound dumbbells lift wise? The big things in EMS are leg, core and back strength. Without a strong core you can't transfer any of the power your legs generate. You can have the biggest legs in the works but you're only going to be able to lift what your core will support.

Dead lifts, cleans, squats, snatch squats, all good exercises but don't just go to the gym and pick up weights and get after it. If you've never learned to lift safely and correctly you're putting yourself at a massive risk for a permanent, debilitating injury. I know it sucks to spend money cause they're not cheap but one or two sessions with a trainer are key to learn in proper technique and get a plan that you can follow and build on. Proper diet is important as well to both physical and mental health and strength.


----------



## Christopher (Apr 29, 2014)

EMTbasicGirl said:


> I'm a 5'4  230 lb female. It is extremely hard for me to lift a patient on a stretcher and this was only in basic class, not actually the real thing. I've started lifting 10 lb dumb bells. What else can I do to build my strength?



Technique plays a large role. I'm not much bigger (and I'm certainly not "built") than Robb and rarely need assistance on normal lift/moves.

Get your center of gravity as close to where you're lifting as possible, use your legs not your arms, etc. Lots of videos out there on lifting/moving.

Squats would be another good idea, given that's the ideal means of lifting rather than curling with your arms.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 29, 2014)

Technique is like 4 wheel drive. Some stuff you simply cannot do until you have it, but if you aren't careful, it can get you places you shouldn't have gone. Especially if you have technique but then lose condition by becoming sedentary, ill, injured, or just plain old. Losing a lift halfway up with a patient and your co-worker, as well as your back, on the line is_ no bueno._

There is also a reason so many on the job firefighter deaths are from heart attacks. Getting fired up and over-lifting put strains on the body which will cause weaknesses to fail.


----------



## STXmedic (Apr 29, 2014)

Robb said:


> There's a lot of threads on lifting and strength training programs.
> 
> I'm a 5'8" 135# make and rarely get into a situation that I can't make work. With that said don't be too big to ask for help. You only have one back and back injuries suck. I'm 24 years old and my days in EMS are numbered due to multiple cervical and thoracic injuries, none occurred on the job but the concept is the same.
> 
> ...



Quoted for emphasis. 

Get yourself a trainer and a general fitness plan. That should be your first step. 10lb dumbbells aren't going to do much for you.


----------



## Scott33 (Apr 29, 2014)

Drax said:


> Cardio, Push-ups, Sit-ups
> Repeat until you've lost about 70 pounds



I agree. Work on losing some weight first.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm about your same size and I have no problem lifting. Not to beat a dead horse, but it really is about technique. The 10lb weights aren't going to do much. Most of my lifting strength comes from my legs. You shouldn't be counting on upper body all that much. 

Start doing cardio. And dieting. I'm down about 50lbs from where I was, and it really makes a difference. I use the my fitness pal app. Count my calories and watch my fat intake. 

You should be able to comfortably lift your end of a stretcher with 200-250lbs on it. Anything more than that you can justify calling for a lift assist. Or even less than that if it's going to be a difficult transition in and out of a house. It's all about working smarter, improvising, and finding what works for you.


----------



## Scott33 (Apr 29, 2014)

Anjel said:


> I'm down about 50lbs from where I was



Good work.



> I use the my fitness pal app



Same here.


----------



## Rin (Apr 29, 2014)

EMTbasicGirl said:


> I'm a 5'4  230 lb female. It is extremely hard for me to lift a patient on a stretcher and this was only in basic class, not actually the real thing. I've started lifting 10 lb dumb bells. What else can I do to build my strength?



Being 5'4", you're going to find that lifting with your legs only gets you so far. After that, you are going to need some upper body strength.  So definitely work your legs and core, but hands, biceps, and shoulders too.

I'm curious how much your "patient" weighed, and which end of the cot you had.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Apr 29, 2014)

As Rin mentioned, the end of the cot matters. Head is always heaviest, feet end is lightest. There is no shame what so ever if you make a decision with your partner that you would lift at the feet and they lift at the head.

As well, technique is key. It is more than key. 5'4" isn't awful. You still really need to focus on your lower body and doing correct squats (if you need to, youtube for videos of proper form, as there are more ways than one to have a not perfect squat). Once you start noticing, whether its now or later, that you are having trouble at the higher points, then for you I would suggest working your shoulders by doing heavy shrugs and then working your triceps with skull crushers (weight over head) and pushups. Bicep curls look pretty, but personally I don't think that will come into play until you start talking sheet draw and extrications. 

tl;dr - Despite your height, still really focus on form and legs. Practice body squats, get your form down. Squat with a band under your feet. You'll be surprised how much force you can apply when you line your body up. Heck, get one of your instructors to critique your technique.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 29, 2014)

Grimes said:


> As Rin mentioned, the end of the cot matters. Head is always heaviest, feet end is lightest. There is no shame what so ever if you make a decision with your partner that you would lift at the feet and they lift at the head.




Eh I disagree. Why should your partner always have to lift the "heavy" end. You should be able to lift at both ends.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 29, 2014)

Actually, height does matter if you get off the nice flat smooth sidewalks. A waist-high obstacle to one person might be a mid-sternum high lift to another. And height disparity is another; need partners fairly close in height and arm length.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Apr 29, 2014)

mycrofft said:


> Actually, height does matter if you get off the nice flat smooth sidewalks. A waist-high obstacle to one person might be a mid-sternum high lift to another. And height disparity is another; need partners fairly close in height and arm length.



I'm not saying it doesn't matter, I'm just saying that just because she is short doesn't mean she doesn't need to focus on the same things that the rest of us do, ie, lower body.


----------



## Rin (Apr 29, 2014)

Anjel said:


> Eh I disagree. Why should your partner always have to lift the "heavy" end. You should be able to lift at both ends.



More than just being the heavy end, the head is the higher end, bringing us back to it being a chest-high lift for a short person.  I can't tell you how many times I've lifted the head end, then privately freaked thinking I broke my phone in my breast pocket.

Also, when a patient is sitting up, their weight becomes distributed more toward the feet, evening the weight out between the two ends.  Personally, I dislike when patients want/need to sit fowlers because it raises the center of gravity making the lift feel slightly unstable, especially if they shift their weight during the lift.


----------



## eventer22 (Apr 29, 2014)

Core and squats.  I used to ride horses,which is all those muscles. and I'm 5'2" and 200.  I can load and lift the foot end up to about 325.  I lift better than half the guys i work with.   But I can only lift the head end to full height at about 200.  Get those legs working!


----------



## APratt (Apr 29, 2014)

I suggest practice, practice, practice.  I am 5'6 but only 115 lbs. and this is an issue I had.  The more familiar I became with the stretcher and practiced technique, the better I became.  Now, I can lift as much as my male partners and I did not need to change my workout routine.


----------



## Rin (Apr 29, 2014)

eventer22 said:


> Core and squats.  I used to ride horses,which is all those muscles. and I'm 5'2" and 200.  I can load and lift the foot end up to about 325.  I lift better than half the guys i work with.   But I can only lift the head end to full height at about 200.  Get those legs working!



I'd love to know your technique for lifting the load to the required height without needing excessive upper body strength.  Are you simultaneously curling your biceps or do you lock your arms in another position?


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 30, 2014)

And, if you'r just gliding along a sidewalk to the vehicle and you don';t need to be face to face with the patient, why raise the litter at all, if you can safely control it when it is lowered and you are walking alongside or fore and aft?


----------



## eventer22 (Apr 30, 2014)

It takes me 2 lifts to get the head end up.   I really don't know.   I just squat down,  tighten my abs and stand up.  It is CONSIDERABLY harder for me to lift that end though.  My partners are usually understanding (and taller) than i am.   I'm not saying my arms are weak, but  i curl then on the head end.  I don't lift it very often.   But i will next shift and report back the exact way!  One thing that is hard for me (and most of us vertically challenged, i would think )  is drawsheet.  I really don't know how to strengthen for that.   Repetition?


----------



## Rin (Apr 30, 2014)

eventer22 said:


> One thing that is hard for me (and most of us vertically challenged, i would think )  is drawsheet.  I really don't know how to strengthen for that.   Repetition?



Maybe rowing exercises?  I've gotten better at draw sheet, but I did have a hard time in the beginning with it.  Tall partners and beds raised to my armpits grumble grumble grumble.

I like how you said your partners are "usually" understanding...


----------



## eventer22 (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol,  yes!   One girl claims she can't load or lift the head end of the stretcher because she's pregnant.... Meanwhile she's smoking.  *rolls eyes*  and that's a good idea!   I'll try rowing exercises.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 30, 2014)

eventer22 said:


> It takes me 2 lifts to get the head end up.   I really don't know.   I just squat down,  tighten my abs and stand up.  It is CONSIDERABLY harder for me to lift that end though.  My partners are usually understanding (and taller) than i am.   I'm not saying my arms are weak, but  i curl then on the head end.  I don't lift it very often.   But i will next shift and report back the exact way!  One thing that is hard for me (and most of us vertically challenged, i would think )  is drawsheet.  I really don't know how to strengthen for that.   Repetition?



1. Work on abs as well as back for transfers, they also help strengthen the torso which helps protect the back. Go thorough the motions of what you want to prepare for and work those muscles.

2. The macho equality deal where someone, gender neutral, who can better lift the lighter end of a load feels forced to lift the heavy end is BS. A co-worker might do that, a partner would not. And if you need to work the lighter end, tell your co-worker. But, by the same token, if you *can'*t do the lifting safely, get into something else!


----------



## rails (Apr 30, 2014)

While we're on the topic, what's the best way to ensure that one lifts with their legs and not with their back?


----------



## eventer22 (Apr 30, 2014)

I try. It's not like if I'm not already on that end I say I can't lift it,  I get it up as high as I can.  If that's what you're saying,  I don't make excuses when I'm on shift.  I think it's a  good compromise that if I lift the foot end and load.


----------



## Sumner (Apr 30, 2014)

Cardio really helps but your lifting power should come from your legs. It seems like pretty much everybody can lift without doing much leg training unless they're at a height/weight disadvantage.


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 30, 2014)

I have increased my strength enough that now all the guys at work joke that I am the one to call if they need any sort of lift assist.  I laugh, but at the same time I think it is pretty cool that none of them worry about having to move patients with me.

However, they didn't feel that way several months ago.  Like already mentioned, 10 lb weights aren't going to do much of anything for you.  You can't be afraid to "lift heavy" - it will increase your strength and tone you without making you look like a body builder.  If you have never lifted before, hire a trainer.  Learning proper technique can't be stressed enough!

Personally, I prefer kettle bells to bars and free weights, but I know not everyone feels that way.  I can use a 20 kg kettle bell for some single bell work, and use a 16 kg bell for everything that the 20 is still just a bit too heavy for.  When I am doing double kettle bell work, I am consistently doing everything with double 16's.  One of the best things about working out with kettle bells is that due to the nature of the exercises, and how the workouts are typically put together, you are essentially doing weight and cardio training at the same time.  

Then there's the fact, that along with making some diet changes, working out with kettle bells and a personal trainer has helped me to loose 65 pounds.  It's amazing how much better I feel and how much more I can do, simply because I have lost the weight.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 30, 2014)

rails said:


> While we're on the topic, what's the best way to ensure that one lifts with their legs and not with their back?



Keep your elbows close to your torso and your butt pulled close to your vertical center of gravity. Bend your knees to get down to the load, keep head up.


----------



## Rin (May 1, 2014)

Epi-do said:


> Personally, I prefer kettle bells to bars and free weights, but I know not everyone feels that way.  I can use a 20 kg kettle bell for some single bell work, and use a 16 kg bell for everything that the 20 is still just a bit too heavy for.  When I am doing double kettle bell work, I am consistently doing everything with double 16's.  One of the best things about working out with kettle bells is that due to the nature of the exercises, and how the workouts are typically put together, you are essentially doing weight and cardio training at the same time.



I just started lifting kettle bells and I love them so far!  I don't know why when I tried dumbbells lifting always felt wobbly and unstable, but when I lift a kettle bell for some reason the way the weight shifts just makes sense to my body.  Lifts are smooth and controlled.  I can feel them working all the stray muscles in my core along with my arms/shoulders/etc.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 1, 2014)

My old partner at work was overweight, he lost around 40 pounds doing crossfit.


----------



## Kevinf (May 1, 2014)

There is nothing wrong with doing two lifts for the stretcher if you've had to drop it all the way to the ground. If we've got a big patient on the stretcher and I've got the heavy end, I'll let my partner know that we're doing a two stage lift. For the first part I'll kneel and get a good grip and pull up to my chest. That gets the stretcher two or three clicks off the ground and puts it at a much better height to perform a standing lift safely. 

I cringe whenever I see a crew try to get a 250lb+ patient up off the floor in one motion. There simply isn't a good way to protect your back doing that.


----------



## mycrofft (May 1, 2014)

I never hurt my back on a lift from the ground up to the ambulance of a pt on an ambulance litter which was *down and properly locked*. This was before powered litters. And the short pull of a wheelchair up a three foot ramp into the side hatch would HELP back pain (traction). I could feel the burn transferring patients across though.


----------



## agah (May 7, 2014)

I started heavy lifting in August and dropped a good amount of body fat. I started off with stronglifts 5x5 and now moved to 5-3-1 mostly doing compound movements. Another good program is "starting strength". Look those up. The info is free. Weights, even heavy weights, won't get you bulky.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (May 7, 2014)

rails said:


> While we're on the topic, what's the best way to ensure that one lifts with their legs and not with their back?



We can start with "*** to grass". That means to bend your knees and try to get your butt as far down as it needs to be to comfortable grip the weight. If you're doing it wrong, you will feel it in your back the next day, undoubtedly. If you're having trouble with that concept, just step back and squat. Then, repeat the same motion to lift. Also, keep your head up. If it helps you, look at a point on the wall 1-2 feet above eye level the whole evolution. Also, make sure you keep your chest popped out (this will help ensure your back stays straight). Think about it as if you're a tough guy and has to prove he has pecs and delts.


----------

